# kennel for WPG/Vizsla



## bwighthunter (Nov 26, 2017)

Looking for a kennel for a wirehaired pointing griffon or vizsla. After doing a little research I think I have narrowed down what i want to these two breeds, now I just have to find the right kennel/bloodline/dog.

If there aren't any kennels specifically, I would be interested to know how to research what kennels would be worth my time. 

I have found a few, but besides the kennels' word, I have no idea how to know if the kennel breeds quality bird/family dogs.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

I think Broken Bow in Idaho Falls have a litter on the way

https://www.facebook.com/Broken-Bow-Kennels-Wirehaired-Pointing-Griffons-378580455674488/


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Those are two widely different breeds, why those two? One is a dog I would love to have and you couldn't give me the other. Vic


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I just bought a WPG. I researched a lot. There were a lot of breeders I talked to. I really liked Broken Bow, Hun Hills and Griffonpoint. My dog is from a Hun Hills stud. 

Check out McPherson Gun Dogs and Hillbillie Kennels in Eagle Mountain for Viszlas. 

Good luck!:smile:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That's certainly a spread in those two breeds! Is there a particular characteristic you're hoping to have that is driving that selection? About the only thing those two have in common as far as I'm aware is that they are both supposed to be good family dogs with sweet temperaments. If you waterfowl hunt and are set on one of those two dogs then I'd strongly urge you to focus on the wpg as viszlas can be hit and miss with their water drive. Wirehaired viszlas are more consistent with the water and might be another breed to look at. 

But I'm a pudelpointer convert, so what do I know?!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Site double posted... Disregard


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I’ve talked to Sean Allen of Broken Bow Kennels a bit and he seems to really know his stuff. He has a clear goal of what he’s breeding for he also doesn’t pimp his kennel. If he doesn’t have what you are looking for he can point you in the right direction. I’d at the very least give him a call. I also have seen a couple of his dogs run in navhda tests they seem nice! But nothing beats first hand experience I’d come out to a navhda training day or test if you know some Griffs or vizslas are running and watch them and ask the owners some questions. If your looking for a pup soon my wife’s uncle has a litter on the ground of wpg’s he owns sire and dam and they are both good hunters.


----------



## bwighthunter (Nov 26, 2017)

The thinking with these two breeds, is having a medium sized dog that can do mostly hunt upland bird (and maybe retrieve duck, but that is secondary), that is good with small kids and pretty easy to train is obedient. I've grown up with a GSP, and while I love the breed, I am just looking to mix it up a little bit. 

As for why the two very different breeds, I would strongly prefer a WPG, but unfortunately my wife thinks they are ugly. A Vizsla is something that we semi-agree on, although I am working on her.

Sounds like for a WPG broken bow has a lot of happy campers.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You know, you could go for a medium length coat on a pudelpointer and find the perfect dog for looks, temperament and performance! :mrgreen:


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

bwighthunter said:


> The thinking with these two breeds, is having a medium sized dog that can do mostly hunt upland bird (and maybe retrieve duck, but that is secondary), that is good with small kids and pretty easy to train is obedient. I've grown up with a GSP, and while I love the breed, I am just looking to mix it up a little bit.
> 
> As for why the two very different breeds, I would strongly prefer a WPG, but unfortunately my wife thinks they are ugly. A Vizsla is something that we semi-agree on, although I am working on her.
> 
> Sounds like for a WPG broken bow has a lot of happy campers.


NEVER LET YOUR WIFE PICK YOUR DOG. Vic


----------



## bwighthunter (Nov 26, 2017)

ZEKESMAN said:


> NEVER LET YOUR WIFE PICK YOUR DOG. Vic


Good news. I wore her down, and I get whatever dog I'd like. WPG it is.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

They are a very good dog, and all the ones I've met/trained beside have been very sweet mannered and great family dogs. They are definitely lower energy and drive than GSPs, and lower than the DDs, GWPs, and PPs I've spent time with. Which is not always a bad thing! Can't wait to see your pup and watch over the interwebs how it goes!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

bwighthunter said:


> Good news. I wore her down, and I get whatever dog I'd like. WPG it is.


More good news--tell her Viszlas shed a lot, WPGs don't! However, I agree that their looks are an aquired taste. Viszlas, on the other hand, are about as handsome as they come.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Once you convert to the Ugly Mutt family, dogs without beards look weird!


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Once you convert to the Ugly Mutt family, dogs without bears look weird!


It took me a while to get used to the bearded dogs. Now I really dig em. My problem is that I want one of each...even a shorthair


----------

